
Wayfair employees plan walkout to oppose sales to migrant detention facilities - sharkweek
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2019/06/25/wayfair-employees-plan-walkout-oppose-furniture-sales-migrant-detention-facilities/STcUfJsDN4AXXls0PmJuhN/story.html
======
Fjolsvith
Poor migrants. I hated when the prisons I was housed in ran out of something.

~~~
rexpop
You're being facetious.

